# Hello!



## MikeLG (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi everyone!

Decided to sign up here after seeing helpful threads from this forum on several google searches.

My name is Mike, and I'm a studying composer. I've been making short films for years, so I thought it would be fun to learn how to compose for my own projects. I've been studying for a few years.

Looking forward to contributing and learning on the forums! Thanks!


----------



## benyamind (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey, welcome!


----------



## nathantboler (Jun 22, 2018)

Nice, welcome aboard @MikeLG !


----------



## ein fisch (Jun 22, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## RichiCarter (Jun 22, 2018)

Welcome Mike


----------

